# Magellan Outdoorsâ¢ Men's WP Huron Hiking Boots



## Metalman (Dec 8, 2012)

Magellan is the "house brand" for Academy Sports and Outdoors.

Reviews of the WP Huron Hiking Boots on the Academy website are relatively high, but our experience is totally different.

We retired from our 40+ yr careers as professionals (a nurse and an engineer) to start up a market garden and orchard. We are out working hard in Central Texas typically 4 or 5 days a week and spend most of Saturday at the Farmers Market in street clothes (not boots).

Our sad story is that my wife bought a pair of these boots and found them to be a good fit, so I bought a pair a few weeks later. Not long after I bought a pair, her boots began to tear apart at the seams across the toes. We made the trip back to the Academy store where she bought them and Academy did replace her boots at no cost. 

We hoped that the failure of her boots was a one-off due to mfg defect, inadequate QC, etc. Bad news is that my pair is disintegrating in the same manner as hers did - indicated that there is something wrong with this product. 

I just tried to post a review on the Academy website to balance the existing reviews, but was never able to get the review function to let me in. Maybe Homesteading Today is a better place to warm that Academy is selling Chinese Junk.

Have a good day.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

sadly almost all shoe and boots under 175 dollars a pair have been imported from china 

even Red Wing 

the Chinese can build better when the buyer requires it and holds them to a design and set of materials 

I am on my 3rd pair of Chinese Red wings they hold up for a year and a half or so about the same as they did when they were American made

often retailers go to a large Chinese maker and say what can you make me for a price of X knowing that is what people will buy if they offer a boot at a certain price . and for many people who wear the boot on one hike or camping a few days a month and then they sit they work 
the real test of a boot is one you can work in every day in a variety of conditions , and one many can not handle


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Used to be,I could buy a pair of cheap wally-world boots and get 3 years wear out of them.Now I'm lucky to get a year.I hate buying Chinese boots but I can't afford American made.


----------

